# good disposable dust masks?



## kenmtb (Jul 15, 2010)

3m discontinued their 8500 disposable masks. Does anyone know where I can find similar masks. They were about $11.00 for 100 masks and they were good for light dust.
Thanks


----------



## rrbrown (Feb 15, 2009)

kenmtb said:


> 3m discontinued their 8500 disposable masks. Does anyone know where I can find similar masks. They were about $11.00 for 100 masks and they were good for light dust.
> Thanks


Personally I don't think they are good for anything. Dust still gets around the mask it just slows it up some. A respirator is the way to go.


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

kenmtb said:


> 3m discontinued their 8500 disposable masks. Does anyone know where I can find similar masks. They were about $11.00 for 100 masks and they were good for light dust.
> Thanks



Your lungs are worth more than that...aren't they? I agree with Richard, the disposable masks are junk. Get a two cartridge respirator.












 





.
.


----------



## kenmtb (Jul 15, 2010)

Thanks, is there a good respirator that is affordable?


----------



## rrbrown (Feb 15, 2009)

I use this one under $40 and the replacement filters are around $15 I blow the dust off with air to extend the life some but they work good and last for a good while.


----------



## kenmtb (Jul 15, 2010)

Great info. May I ask about how long do the filters last?
Thanks
Ken


----------



## Scribbler (Dec 5, 2010)

Things to look for in a respirator:


It must seal around your nose and mouth. Facial hair makes this difficult to impossible.
It must remain in position around nose and mouth. Good head and neck straps are essential. Keep them properly adjusted to maintain the seal.
Get the right size. Too big or too small means the seal will break or won't be formed.
Test your fit. If you can smell anything, the seal is not right.
Testing the fit:

After respirator is in place and straps properly adjusted:


Cover the inlet filters with your palms and inhale. Mask should try to collapse against your face.
Cover discharge. You should feel air escapting around the seal.
If you can smell anything, the seal has broken, retest and find the problem before proceding with your job.


----------



## dbhost (Jan 28, 2008)

Another vote for respirator. I have been using them for years, and considering the things I have been exposed to, I'm not dead. That should say it all...

My respirator setup is a bit odd though... Are you going to be around fine spray, or fine dust? In my case the answer is yes... So I went with...

3M #7513 respirator (with fine dust cartridges) retails for $35.08 (the one linked is a large, it fits my face, pick one that fits YOU).
3M #502 cartridge adapters which sells for $3.95.
3M R-2091 particulate filters (the adapter, and filters allow me to filter out VOCs as well as fine dust). A 4 pack retails for $10.95

I am not sure about where you live, but the local Home Depot tool departments near me have all of this stuff except the adapters... 

I picked the 7500 series respirator due to the fit, and the down firing exhaust, which for me is VERY important. The down firing exhaust on this means your glasses won't get fogged up. I like seeing when I am working with things that can abbreviate body parts...


----------



## kenmtb (Jul 15, 2010)

Great tips thanks. This forum is a lifesaver.


----------

